# Open Carry at Walmart



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Last night my other son got asked to leave the store in Centerville because of Walmart's _own _policy 'not' to allow open carry in their store's unless you are Law Enforcement.

Of course he stated that he had every legal right to pack in the open, irregardless of their policy and their rules. He left the store to research a little bit, and e-mailed corporate ( no response yet). But he did find this on the internet.

http://deadbangguns.com/Articles/WalMart.html

A couple of questions......is Walmart taking away our right to protect ourselves while in their store? Shouldn't they have signs stating "NO EXPOSED FIREARMS ALLOWED" ? Is what they're doing....really legal?

Has anybody else run into something like this?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.45 said:


> Of course he stated that he had every legal right to pack in the open, irregardless of their policy and their rules. He left the store to research a little bit, and e-mailed corporate ( no response yet). But he did find this on the internet.


Sorry no. An individual has no right to carry a weapon on private property and must leave if asked, this includes someone with a concealed carry permit. They do not have to post signs stating "No Firearms", they can simply approach someone and ask them to leave.

My CCP class spent quite a bit of time on this topic.

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well that was weird....

My son said he just got a call from the district manager, who e-mailed the legal dept, stating _he had every right to open carry on Walmart property_ and that the security gaurd and the manager will get new training in this matter....

We'll see how that plays out.... :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting, Dallan expressed my thoughts. A private property owner can make anyone leave for any reason they want for any legal reason they want. That is weird how they came back, open carry kind of defeats the purpose of carrying a weapon, if it were needed you have placed a bullseye on your head...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That is weird how they came back, open carry kind of defeats the purpose of carrying a weapon, if it were needed you have placed a bullseye on your head...


I think that the type of people who commit gun crimes are consistent cowards...big stuff against unarmed people but not so tough in a fair fight. That's exactly why they use guns in the first place. So, an ounce of prevention, and all that. A concealed weapon isn't a deterrent to anybody and I'd rather prevent a gunfight than be in one any day.

Besides, there are other reasons to carry.

I've OC'ed in 2 Walmarts with no trouble, and I'm told I look a bit on the shady side. :wink:

And it's not weird that they called back at all - it doesn't help a Utah business to be known as anti-gun.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm glad he is carrying. I think for the public to see people carrying is good, that will make some dingdong think twice about trying to take advantage of citizens in parking lots or places they think there is some easy prey.

I like the position of Wal-Mart saying he does have the right to carry.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

They sell firearms don't they? :shock: DUH!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> They sell firearms don't they? :shock: DUH!


They _used_ to sell firearms, then they gave in. Probably had to do with Sam passing away and his children deciding it was a good corporate move to do so, being they were struggling and all to stay in the top ten in Forbes. :roll: :roll:

The way I understand it, Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, I believe.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Walmart does NOT have a corporate policy against open (or concealed) carry. But lots of store managers, staff, and security think they do - or they force their personal opinions on their customers. There are lots of cases where people are asked to leave for carrying. If you are asked to leave, DO SO or you could face trespassing charges. Then do as .45's son did, call the store or regional manager and ask for clarification and that the staff be informed of corporate policy, which there is none in this case.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

While private property owners have every right to ask armed visitors to leave, they also expose themselves to very expensive lawsuits.

If you remove someones right to protect themselves or their family on your property, you are responsible for their safety. Should something happen you can be held fiscally liable for their damages and that is why wal-mart doesn't have a no gun policy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point, buggz.


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Sorry no. An individual has no right to carry a weapon on private property and must leave if asked, this includes someone with a concealed carry permit. They do not have to post signs stating "No Firearms", they can simply approach someone and ask them to leave.
> 
> My CCP class spent quite a bit of time on this topic.
> 
> -DallanC


Actually you're wrong. In Utah you have every right to carry a weapon onto private property. If it is posted then don't show it, if it's seen and they ask you to leave then you must or you will receive a trespassing ticket, which by the way will NOT effect your permit status.

Utah Code 53-5a-102

(5) Unless specifically authorized by the Legislature by statute, a local authority or state entity may not enact, establish, or enforce any ordinance, regulation, rule, or policy pertaining to firearms that in any way inhibits or restricts the possession or use of firearms on either public or private property.

Please tell me where you took your concealed class so I can point them in a good direction of continuing education. Thank you


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

luckystrike said:


> Actually you're wrong. In Utah you have every right to carry a weapon onto private property. If it is posted then don't show it, if it's seen and they ask you to leave then you must or you will receive a trespassing ticket, which by the way will NOT effect your permit status.


That's mostly right. There's nothing in the law that guarantees that your permit won't be revoked because of a criminal trespassing charge. A judge has the right to revoke it if you are found guilty. The only place where the law specifically clarifies that your permit can't be revoked is if you are found guilty one time of carrying in a registered house of worship (only the LDS church is registered and there's virtually no penalty if you are charged and found guilty anyway).

But I think it would be VERY difficult for a trespassing charge to hold unless you were making a huge scene (like the gay dudes kissing at temple square last week), interrupting commerce, or otherwise breaking the law.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The way I understand it, Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, I believe.


Walmart got targeted by anti-gun politicians after a shooting in which the sniper was prohibited from owning a gun, but Walmart didn't run a background check and sold him one anyway. As I recall, they got sued by victims' families for that one. Then they got busted for a bunch of gun sales violations in California and stopped selling in some of their stores. They then signed off a year or two ago on an agreement with a government organization to videotape all gun sales. Gun sales plummeted and another 1,000 stores, but not all, quit selling guns. But some stores still sale and I'm sure as long as sales justify the floor space, they'll keep selling.

Didn't Michael Moore (capitalizing on Columbine) go after them to get them to stop selling ammo?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, I believe.


I guess that the other day when I was watching them restock (Layton Walmart) with new guns that included new models that it must have been some type of heat mirage then?????


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure there are still a lot of walmarts selling guns. The New walmart that just opened here in logan sells guns. But I noticed that they got rid of their firearms inventory pages on their website where you were able to order a firearm through one of their stores.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The way I understand it, Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, I believe.


That does not seem right, it appears that only the stores in areas that would have clientele (all of the rural stores and those on the fringes of town) interested in firearms carry them, most of which around here still do. Centerville, SouthJordan, Quarry Bend, Price, Tooele, Brigham all still do. Those that don't downtown SLC, midvale, Holladay..do not, all locations in more of a city type area is my humble observation.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

where are the guns at quarry bend i haven't seen them just ammo unless your talking about pellet guns


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > The way I understand it, Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, I believe.
> ...


Taylorsville, West Valley, and Jordan Landing all sell guns too. I know the Kimball Junction location outside Park City stopped carrying guns too. What is weird is that those that don't carry guns anymore still sell everything else (ammo, gun cleaning supplies, hunting clothes, slings, licenses, etc.), just not the guns.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> > Any Walmarts that still sell firearms are just selling their back stock and no new gun orders were to be made. Been that way for almost a year and a half, *I believe.*
> 
> 
> I guess that the other day when I was watching them restock (Layton Walmart) with new guns that included new models that it must have been some type of heat mirage then?????


 :wink: , and obviously Finn cleared that up.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I open carry everyday of the year. I always shop in Walmart ****ed and locked open carry and I’ve never been asked to leave. I have a CFP but I’d rather open carry anyway just to prove my 2nd Amendment Right is not to be infringed. 🤠


----------

